# Where can I rent a Spitboard?



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, where? With skins? I wanna know too.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

The Edgeworks and Bicycle Dr. on 9th and Broadway in Downtown Denver have two Voille splits for rent. One is a 62 and the other a 66. Tell em Kent sent you.

cheers
Kent


----------



## ullrismyco-pilot (Oct 18, 2006)

Wilderness sports in Dillon rents voile splits. I think you might be able to get a demo from the blaho bros. at Never Summer.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

neptune mountaineering in Boulder and Jax in Ft. Collins.


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> neptune mountaineering in Boulder and Jax in Ft. Collins.


I think (could be wrong) that Nepturne quit renting splits. People were taking them out then wanting to buy the demo after using them once. I seem to remember last year, a friend of mine tried to rent from them but no dice.

Bent Gate may rent splits too. I would definitely call any of the places recomended before going there. Splits are getting more popular every year, and everyone wants to try before they buy.


----------

